# log message



## hirohitosan (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi there.
During exploring my logs I found a message that appear often:

```
kernel: Jan 17 11:47:38 user inetd[902]: ssh/tcp: bind: Address already in use
```
how can I get rid of that and from where it comes?

thanks


----------



## ale (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you starting sshd with inetd?
Check the output of 
	
	



```
$ grep sshd /etc/rc.conf
$ grep sshd /etc/inetd.conf
```


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 17, 2009)

yes

```
grep sshd /etc/rc.conf
sshd_enable="YES"
> grep sshd /etc/inetd.conf
ssh     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/sshd          sshd -i -4
#ssh    stream  tcp6    nowait  root    /usr/sbin/sshd          sshd -i -6
>
```


----------



## ale (Jan 17, 2009)

You see, you are starting it twice.
Either comment the one in /etc/rc.conf or the one in /etc/inetd.conf depending on how you want to have it started.


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks ... :r I understood. And if we are here. I disable sshd in inetd. In this case my inetd starts nothing. Does it make sense to start it at boot?

thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 17, 2009)

If you don't have anything enabled in inetd.conf there's no need to start it from rc.conf at all, so you can remove the inetd_enable="YES" line from it.


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks. I disable inetd and reboot


----------



## ale (Jan 17, 2009)

You for completeness, a reboot is not needed, you can use something like `# /etc/rc.d/inetd forcestop` or with `# /etc/rc.d/inetd stop` _before_ commenting the line in /etc/rc.conf


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you. And for my full completeness, what is the difference in starting a server through inetd or standalone? Is there any suggestions in this?


----------



## ale (Jan 17, 2009)

If you start it from /etc/rc.conf sshd will be up listening on (default) port 22 .
If you start it from /etc/inetd.conf, inetd will be listening on the same port. When a connection to that port is opened, inetd will start sshd and it will stop it when the connection get closed.


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you.  I got it


----------

